# LOOK-Polar Keo Power Pedals



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

I was really looking forward to the release of these pedals. I still really support the concept of moving the measurement to the pedals which are able to be moved from bike to bike.

Unfortunately, I sold my polar watch last year and went to Garmin so I'd be ANT+ ready for a powermeter. I was also hoping these things would be around $1000/pr - not ~$2000.

Are we going to be stuck with this option from LOOK for a while?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Very disappointed in Look for making it proprietary with Polar products, and for the price.

I love Look's pedals, and would be in the market for something like this, but NOT for the price and not if it's not ANT+.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

trick!


----------

